# κομματάρα



## Theseus (Apr 20, 2017)

What is the full meaning of this? I don't understand the meaning of κομματάρα & κωλοχτυπιέσαι in this context:-
http://hysteria.gr/40452.


 :blink:


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2017)

...
η κομματάρα: ΤΗΕ song, perhaps a rock anthem or such rousing stuff

θες ν' αρχίσεις να κωλοχτυπιέσαι: you want to start headbanging —not with the head as such but you get the picture:







but you end up quietly tapping your foot


----------



## Theseus (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks so much, 'Man. :) I do get the picture. Where do you get them from?


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2017)

Έχει ενδιαφέρον πώς από το αρχαίο _κόμμα_ (< _κόπτω_) πήγαμε στο υποκοριστικό _κομμάτι_ (κομμάτιον), το οποίο με τη σειρά του μας έχει δώσει τα ωραία υποκοριστικά και μεγεθυντικά:

το κομματάκι
το κομματίδιο
η κομμάτα
ο κόμματος
η κομματάρα


----------



## Theseus (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for the list, Nickel. All I could get for κομματάρα was 'wedge/chunk' or the like. This doesn't fit in the above thread title nor does 'chunk' work in the common phrase (whatever it means) είναι κομματάρα λέμε, as a comment given on this video: Jeff Beck?!!!!!!!! Blanket !!!!!!!!είναι κομματάρα λέμε!!!!
ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑΡΑ:-


----------



## Theseus (Apr 20, 2017)

Can I translate as 'it's like awesome'?


----------



## Palavra (Apr 20, 2017)

Κομμάτι = song, track, so κομματάρα = awesome _song/track_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Κομμάτι = song, track, so κομματάρα = awesome _song/track_.



Exactly.

An awesome piece (of music).

While κόμματος is an awesome piece of a~.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 20, 2017)

Isn't κόμματος, although masculine 'a pretty WOMAN'? Why? 
κόμματος ο [kómatos] Ο20 : (προφ.) 1. (λαϊκ.) πολύ ωραία γυναίκα, συνήθ. ψηλή, εντυπωσιακή και με καμπύλες. 2. (σπάν.) μεγάλο κομμάτι.:twit::blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2017)

It's not the only one of male gender used to glorify a woman... :) Some more that come to mind are:

τσολιάς (especially for the tall, athletic type of woman) - see #7 at the slang.gr entry
παίδαρος (used both for men and women)

Maybe it's because of difficulty in the forming of the female.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 20, 2017)

Ευχ, Δρ.


----------

